# S Scale starter set suggestions



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi and thanks in advance!

I’d like to try S Scale out and would appreciate suggestions on starter sets. I have a moderate collection of O Gauge already, and some N scale as well. I have Legacy, DCS, and bought a DCC controller and boards for my N but have not installed or used.

S Scale seems like a good in between scale because I enjoy larger size trains and making modifications. N is okay operationally, but too small to work with, and HO is the same for me.

Moving to a new home that realistically only has room for a 12’ by 8’ shelf layout and I am having a tough time fitting in everything I want using O. 

Alan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mauka said:


> Hi and thanks in advance!
> 
> I’d like to try S Scale out and would appreciate suggestions on starter sets. I have a moderate collection of O Gauge already, and some N scale as well. I have Legacy, DCS, and bought a DCC controller and boards for my N but have not installed or used.
> 
> ...



A few S scale members occasionally sell some Locomotives along with a box and flat car with a caboose. 
They are older trains but look in good shape. 
And you can trust the sellers here.

Flyerguy 55 is one, if you look in the for sale section Under Other I see that maybe he still has some that have not sold.

Here is one,
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=178646


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

S scale if you pursue post war items can be very reasonable.The basic starter set from PW era was an Atlantic steamer and generally several freight cars.Unlike Lionel where the Scout set was entry level and pretty much a throw engine in my opinion Flyer starter sets were and even 60 plus years later great runners.For low investment you can get into S gauge Flyer for well under a $100.I happen to have a PW starter set in for sale section of the Forum.If interested check it out....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyguy55 said:


> S scale if you pursue post war items can be very reasonable.The basic starter set from PW era was an Atlantic steamer and generally several freight cars.Unlike Lionel where the Scout set was entry level and pretty much a throw engine in my opinion Flyer starter sets were and even 60 plus years later great runners.For low investment you can get into S gauge Flyer for well under a $100.I happen to have a PW starter set in for sale section of the Forum.If interested check it out....



I was going to say put a link in as I went to find them and couldn't.
You have/had a lot in there and a lot list as SOLD now.
I see that you just added a new thread, did you just list them in the For Sale section? Or I just couldn't find them?


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes Ed was listed in For Sale Section I may have originally put in wrong area.Should be there now.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyguy55 said:


> Yes Ed was listed in For Sale Section I may have originally put in wrong area.Should be there now.....


Do you still have this one?
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=176704

Looks nice, :smilie_daumenpos:

Why don't they list S scale in the for sale section as S scale?
Instead of other?


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

The set you asked about was a 290 freight set and yes it has been sold.The 290 set was an entry level set but generally 300 series engines known as Atlantics were considered starter sets.Why S gauge is grouped as Other....I can only give you my opinion.In my area S gauge falls way behind O (Lionel) HO and maybe even N in popularity.Any local train show will carry a small percentage of S as compared to the other gauges......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The footprint of 1/64th structures and accessories are smaller than O scale equivalents. Since most all S gauge engines and cars are scale sized the minimum track radius with just a few exceptions is 20", 40" diameter.
Since you have legacy are you thinking about some of the newer Lionel Legacy S gauge engines?


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> The footprint of 1/64th structures and accessories are smaller than O scale equivalents. Since most all S gauge engines and cars are scale sized the minimum track radius with just a few exceptions is 20", 40" diameter.
> Since you have legacy are you thinking about some of the newer Lionel Legacy S gauge engines?


Yes I have been looking at the Lionel FlyerChief Polar Express starter set AF44039. I enjoy the tech features and if S Scale doesn’t work out for me the set came used for a Christmas layout.

Question

_This set has a constant voltage transformer, but for conventional operation will both AC and DC transformers work?
_. Read some threads seems like the safe answer is to use AC as some engines are Legacy compatible. 


http://http://www.lionel.com/products/af-flyerchief-polar-express-set-w-bluetooth-6-44039


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

If you are focussed on modern RTR sets, then there are very few choices. The only option I would look at is American Models and they don't have many. S Helper Service also made some sets when they were in business, but those are much harder to find.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the leads. I went to the American Models site, small photos and very sparse product information. I’m sure they’re nice trains. 

Alan


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That FlyerChief set will run conventionally with an AC transformer. The instructions seem unclear if it works in conventional with a DC powerpack but I believe it will. I think these FlyerChief engines work best with the app for mobile devices. By the way, FlyerChief is equivalent to the O gauge LionChief Plus.


----------

